# Spring Bear



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Allright fellas, boys and girls,

We should start seeing some pics in the next week of a few starting to hit the ground (if ya didn't turn the tag in). Lets see the pics!!!!

On another note, did you keep your tag or turn it in? Just curious on what the preponderance of folks did.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I did the opposite of turning in my tag. Just bought it last week for the harvest objective. Can't wait to get out and hunt even if the odds are forever not in my favor. Hunting is hunting!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

bloodtrail said:


> I did the opposite of turning in my tag. Just bought it last week for the harvest objective. Can't wait to get out and hunt even if the odds are forever not in my favor. Hunting is hunting!


yes there are worse things in this world than getting out and hunting!!!!!!!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Objective harvest is a fun hunt. I’ve done it quite a few times. Never saw a bear but found sheds, bear tracks, scat. Nothing like being in the mountains in spring


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a fun hunt. I have never seen a bear either while hunting this tag. It is a shame they charge so much for such an incredibly low success hunt. I think more people would give it a try if the fee was similar to a deer or even an elk tag.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Have the bear hunts started here yet? I need some eye candy to get me more excited for the spring bear hunt I have coming in a couple of weeks...bring on the pics!


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

How it goin for folks? Got a tag for wasatch west. No luck yet. Been slow. Both spot and stalk as well with some dogs some days.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m heading up to Idaho Wednesday to try n get one


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

What a shooter size bear for Utah? So trophy size bear? Many take bear at 200 or below?


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

theoutdoorsman said:


> What a shooter size bear for Utah? So trophy size bear? Many take bear at 200 or below?


Whatever you are happy with-I was very happy with this one that squared 6'8"


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats, 300 Wby! That is a fantastic bear!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

300 Wby said:


> Whatever you are happy with-I was very happy with this one that squared 6'8"


That is a behemoth bear anywhere, just wow. Congrats!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Congrats, 300 Wby! That is a fantastic bear!


Thanks


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> That is a behemoth bear anywhere, just wow. Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great bear. Congrats!

Rug, or full body mount?


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

What a bear!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wby, that’s a one nice fatty


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

BigT said:


> That's a great bear. Congrats!
> 
> Rug, or full body mount?


Full body, just depends on how it comes back from the tannery---was getting some hair slip


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

300 Wby said:


> Full body, just depends on how it comes back from the tannery---was getting some hair slip


Hope it works out for the full body on that one. Beautiful bear!


----------

